# gun porn



## gunsbillygun

OK i haven't seen a gun pic thread in a while, so lets get one started . shoot we might even vote on it and see who's pic is the best, have a pic of the week or month or something.
get innovative, artistic, imaginative, lets see what you got.


----------



## gunsbillygun

*heres mine, "ALL IN"*


----------



## polaris30144

I don't own any guns........


----------



## gunsbillygun

polaris30144 said:


> I don't own any guns........



take a pic of somebody elses


----------



## Hunter Blair

third pic is not mine (but i wish it was) but you asked for pics... ye shall receive


----------



## gunsbillygun




----------



## bpatterson617

this is my baby, its not a very good pic but its the only one that i have at the moment and i know the backdrop is a little out there but it is what it is...the g19 isnt mine but i plan to get one in OD green in the near future


----------



## gunsbillygun

very nice
nice towel i like the fish


----------



## hummdaddy

*a few*


----------



## weagle

Savage 99 Brush gun , .358 winchester, Weaver k-4






BRNO 22F Small Ring commercial mauser, 8x57 , Weaver k-4






Marlin Model 90's 12ga, 16ga & 20ga






Remington Model 31 20ga






Hot looking 8x57, 200 gr accubond






Weagle


----------



## bpatterson617

gunsbillygun said:


> very nice
> nice towel i like the fish



lol yeah i think the towel adds something special to the picture


----------



## Outsydlooknin75

If that Savage had been in 300 Savage I would have tried to talk you out of it.


----------



## gunsbillygun

i love those leaver savages, they are something else, and those o/u are very nice too.


----------



## gunsbillygun

hummdaddy, them some sharp shotguns


----------



## gunsbillygun




----------



## Hunter Blair

bpatterson617 said:


> lol yeah i think the towel adds something special to the picture



bpat, you gotta clarify that the towel was there because we had to shoot it in the rain.... the shooting bench looks a lot better without the towel on top of it....


----------



## 027181

WEAGLE awesome long guns........classics like weagles are awesome


----------



## bearpugh

m44 scout rifle and my dads sporterized rock island '03.


----------



## blpbxyf

Got the Smith bug last year


----------



## gunsbillygun

Hunter Blair said:


> bpat, you gotta clarify that the towel was there because we had to shoot it in the rain.... the shooting bench looks a lot better without the towel on top of it....



oh so your part of the towel mafia too


----------



## Marlin_444

Wow, here are some of the guns in my life (Tried to put more but was limited to 30 )!!!

Beretta CX4 .45ACP






Pedersoli Kodiak .58 Caliber Double Gun





Pedersoli Kodiak .50 Caliber Double Gun





(top to bottom) H&R .58 Caliber Huntsman, CVA .50 Caliber Mountain Stalker, Ivestarms .54 Caliber Carbine





Browning BLR lights 81 Stainless .300 Win Mag





Browning BPS 12 Guage





Traditions Buckhunter .50 Caliber





CVA Optima .50 Caliber





EAA Bounty Hunter .44 Mag





Glock 20 10mm





Howas - 1. 1500 Stainless .300 Win Mag, 2. 1500 Blue .300 Win Mag, 3.  1500 Blue 30.06
1.




2.




3. 





Marlin 444p





Marlin 1895GS





Marlin 1895G





Taurus 8 3/8 .44 Mag





Mossberge "New Haven" 600 AT 





Mossberge ATR Stainless 30-06





Puma Model 92 .454 Cassull





Remington 673 .350 Mag





Ruger P90 .45 ACP





Ruger Single Six 22lr & 22Mag





Ruger Old Army 44/45 Caliber 





Ruger Redhawk 4" Stainless .44 Mag





Ruger Super Redhawk 7.5" Barrel .44 Mag





Ruger Super Blackhawk 7.5" Barrel .44 Mag





Ruger Super Redhawk 7.5" Gray Stainless .454 Cassull





Taurus M444 .44 Mag Stainless 2.5" Barrel


----------



## BookHound

My Remington 700:





Quiet pocket pistol so I don't disturb the neighbors:





One of my favorite rifles:










Rifle I built for a customer; I liked this a lot:






My friend Ken on the M249; this was at an LE and .mil only private shoot we hosted and we dragged out all the cool toys for the guys:





A couple more shorties:





My M4 with an Ops Inc 16th Model can.  I can't watch Blackhawk Down without grabbing this rifle and dry firing at the TV.  LOL. 





Mark


----------



## bearpugh

wow


----------



## TheLandlord

deleted


----------



## DYI hunting

Here are a few black ones, one for every occassion.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Take a look at this $1,500 competitive rifle. Read and dream.

http://www.6mmbr.com/gunweek074.html

gt40


----------



## gunsbillygun

all i can say is


----------



## Fro1911nut

I loves me some gun porn! Mark how do u get such clear close shots on your pistols

The AR








Shhhhh









My Rem 700




It Whispers sweet sweet nothings




The 22s








The Guns of John Browning


----------



## mikey357

Let's see...I've got a FEW "Cool Guns"...first one, the PICTURES tell the STORY...




































...and for those of you WONDERING, no, my LAST NAME is NOT "Plaxco"...then there are the "Thunder Ranch" guns...






...then, I've got a few "Performance Center" guns from Smith & Wesson...here are THREE of 'em...hope you ENJOY....mikey357


----------



## mikey357

...then there's my Second-Gen GLOCK 21 "GR-SF"...Grip reduction, Stippled frame...feels just a LIL' BIT bigger'n a G-22...and MY, Oh My, does it shoot SOFT!!!...


----------



## mikey357

...since I seem to be on a ".45 Kick", some Smith & Wesson 625's...







...and a coupla' Model 29 .44 Magnums...


----------



## mikey357

...last ones, for NOW...my "Clickin' Finger"--NOT to be confused with ANOTHER, also well-used FINGER--is gettin' tired...some NICE Smith & Wesson .357's...

First, a coupla' "Pinned and Recessed" Four-inch Model 19's...a "Dash Three" and a "Dash Four"...






...and a MINT Model 686-4 "Snubbie"...I SOLD it to a former Co-worker, and realized the ERROR of my ways...it took TWO YEARS for me to get it BACK...and now, it's not going ANYWHERE!...Hope you ENJOY....mikey357


----------



## BookHound

TheLandlord said:


> Mark: Sweet, _sweet_ blasters, bro.
> 
> After checking out your site, I'm comin' to Braselton for my next member of the family.
> 
> Majour "Billy Badbutt" points for cooking some cartridges on the carbine course with Cap'n Costa.
> 
> 
> Bushmaster Modular Carbine
> EOTech 512
> Surefire G2LED
> Insight M3X
> Matech BUIS
> YHM Front Sight
> MOE Stock
> TD Gangster Grip
> Viking Tactics Light Mount
> Midwest Industries Single Point Sling Mount
> 
> Edited for typing around the censor.



Cool, man.  Come on out!  That looks like a KAC .45 can on your blaster.  What is it?


----------



## BookHound

Fro, it is lighting and you might need to use MACRO mode.  


Remember this day?


----------



## Fro1911nut

BookHound said:


> Fro, it is lighting and you might need to use MACRO mode.
> 
> 
> Remember this day?





Ya I had it on micro...I think u are right on the lighting

LOL ya I do, thats how it ended up with that "custom" two tone finish


----------



## TAG

polaris30144 said:


> I don't own any guns........



But you have too..... Don't you live in Kennesaw


----------



## TheLandlord

deleted


----------



## Fro1911nut

TheLandlord said:


> What it is, my good man, is one of the dumbest things I've done in ages.
> 
> I put that worthless hunk of aluminum on there before I had ever heard of M4Carbine.net, where I discovered everything I thought was a "great" idea, wasn't necessarily so...
> 
> It's a barrel shroud, and my intent behind it was to act as a "cheap" ghetto-fabulous bull-barrel.
> 
> Why's it still on there? Because yours truly, in pure genius fashion decided that Loctite 271 would be a great way to make sure it didn't come loose during firing. Now I can't get it off.
> 
> If you can help me find a 'smith who can get the accursed bogus can of embarassment off, I will come to Braselton and get a Ranger.




Have u tryed heating it up to see if it will break loose?

Skip the Ranger...M41000


----------



## TheLandlord

This would be my first NFA adventure. In all seriousness, how bad is the wait?


----------



## BookHound

The wait right now is averaging about 2.5 months.

I bet we can get that shroud off there.  You might need to leave the gun with me a few days but I bet I can get it off without hurting anything.


----------



## DYI hunting

BookHound said:


> I bet we can get that shroud off there.  You might need to leave the gun with me a few days but I bet I can get it off without hurting anything.



Mark has some skills, if anyone can get it he can.  


Hopefully next picture will be with my wife's M4-1000 on her AR-15.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75

Ehhh if anyone can do it Mark can do it ............. even if it takes a claw hammer.  

Ill vouch for the 1000 as well.  Skip the ranger, get the 1000 if you have any other rifle that you may want to put it on buy another mount and be done with it.  And just wait till Mark gets it off of there, he will show you why NOT to use red loctite on any gun.

And of course everyone else will see why not to use it as well.


----------



## Hunter Blair

gunsbillygun said:


> oh so your part of the towel mafia too



yeah... that picture is at the range we have at my house.... my shooting bench just happened to be wet that day....


----------



## gunsbillygun

great pics guys


----------



## bpatterson617

Hunter Blair said:


> yeah... that picture is at the range we have at my house.... my shooting bench just happened to be wet that day....



next time we will take the 10 seconds and move the towel, if weather requires it, before we take any more pictures....


----------



## Bounty Hunter

*Different........*

Hadn't saw much old stuff on here yet.....

bump


----------



## mikey357

FWIW, ACETONE will "Loosen" almost ALL of the Loc-Tite products...just don't ask me how I KNOW!!!...HTH....mikey357


----------



## headoftheholler

Marlin 1895 Guide Gun in 45-70





Same gun with new ammo sleeve:




Those 300g HP's make a nasty exit hole:


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

A few deer rifles:





My Mini 30:





11-87:





Sig Sauer P6/225:


----------



## gunsbillygun

man i likr this post, old guns, new guns and some evil black guns.


----------



## Marlin_444

Rigged up the '69 Remington 742 .308...  






Ron


----------



## Firescooby

Here is what I've picked up over the last week.

TOP:
Smith & Wesson M&P15A - Brand New today

Springfield XD-40 Sub Compact - Brand New today

Polished Stainless Taurus Judge 45/410
2.5" Chamber, 3" Barrel - Brand new last week


----------



## Firescooby

Here's the S&W M&P with my pistols:

Left to Right

Beretta 92FS
Sig P220
Springfield XD-40 Sub Compact
S&W .38
Taurus Judge
Glock 23


----------



## BBQBOSS

Here is a little gun porn fer ya.  Not too much, but proud of what I have.  Enjoy!  

S&W Mod. 29
Colt Python
'57 Colt Woodsman 3rd Series Match Target
.69 Colt Huntsman
S&W Mod. 63
Kimber Ultra Crimson Carry II
Model of 1903 .32 Hand Ejector
CZ 75B
Colt Lightweight Commander Late 70's
Glock Mod. 22
Browning Hi-Power
Rolex & Benjamins!


----------



## gunsbillygun

them some purtty guns, i need me some more.


----------



## redlevel

Here is a nice'un.






Anurth'un


----------



## slightly grayling

*Reminants of my Uncle's*

Drilling collection....


----------



## BBQBOSS

redlevel said:


> Here is a nice'un.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anurth'un



Python's a beaut!    Id like to have one with a 4" barrel.


----------



## Rob62

In keeping with my motto of go ugly early.  I thought I'd contend for the ugliest gun posted.  

It is a Revelation Model 100 (Western Auto Supply Co. same rifle as Mossberg 321 K series), .22 RF (S,L,LR), Pre 1968, bolt action single shot, iron sights, rifle camouflage painted, Simmons Red Dot scope.

I know it looks like crap but it will shoot alongside ANY similar weight rifle.  I bought it and painted it up for calling varmints.  This rifle is even as accurate as the heavy barrel Savage MK II FV with Accutrigger I own.

Rob


----------



## gunsbillygun

it dont matter what they look like, only that you can hit what you aim for.


----------



## gunsbillygun

elephanttmann said:
			
		

> winner for best caption!!!



yep, you got it.


----------



## Ga Sportsman

Here are my Charles Daly 12 ga auto and Ruger 10/22, both of which are slightly altered.


----------



## 01Foreman400

My G23 and RRA.


----------



## gunsbillygun

yep, i need more guns


----------



## Jetjockey

Heres the new Beretta 686 White Onyx my wife bought me for V-Day/early B-day present...


----------



## returntoarchery

mikey357 said:


> ...last ones, for NOW...my "Clickin' Finger"--NOT to be confused with ANOTHER, also well-used FINGER--is gettin' tired...some NICE Smith & Wesson .357's...
> 
> First, a coupla' "Pinned and Recessed" Four-inch Model 19's...a "Dash Three" and a "Dash Four"...



Ditto. Got a  S&W Mod 19 4" "Dash Four" myself. One of those guns I'll never part with.


----------



## Wiskey_33

One of mine. Don't have much money to spend on it, cause I spent all my money on it. Old picture though. She's got a few mods not shown.


----------



## The Bell Man

a few


----------



## gunsbillygun




----------



## TheLandlord

Wiskey_33 said:


> One of mine. Don't have much money to spend on it, cause I spent all my money on it. Old picture though. She's got a few mods not shown.



Sick blaster, bro. What is it?


----------



## Wiskey_33

TheLandlord said:


> Sick blaster, bro. What is it?



Sabre Defence 11.5" SBR, Aimpoint ML3


----------



## brad900

Here are some of mine


----------



## Jim Thompson

all of these are of my encore smoker doing what it does best...patiently waiting, well all except the last pic where its resting comfortably


----------



## gunsbillygun

nice pics Jim


----------



## VHinch

One of the Baers-


----------



## chasenfate

My Five 7


----------



## mikey357

Okay, how 'bout some "Love" for S&W Performance Center Revolvers???...here we go...First Up is my 327 "TRR", with "Action Job" and Hammer from Randy Lee at "Apex Tactical"...











...next would be two of the "Registered Magnum" Reintro...both five-inch eight shooters...











...hope you LIKE 'EM...I sure do!!!....mikey357


----------



## mikey357

Well, let's try THIS...three 686 "Pluses", all in NON-Standard Barrel Lengths...a Three-incher, a Five-incher and a Seven-incher...The Seven-inch gun is particularly UNCOMMON...depending on who you believe, there were anywhere from 67 to around 300 made!!!...











...hope you ENJOY....mikey357


----------



## mikey357

Okay, ONE MORE Time...How 'bout some TITANIUM "Wheels"??? Here they come...






...from Back-to-front, they are a Smith & Wesson Model  520, a 386 Sc, a 646 chambered in .40 S&W and a Model 242...Hope you ENJOY....mikey357


----------



## Rhino

*A few more...*

Colt...




The 1903 was my Grandfathers, has some history. The round tag in the middle is his WWI dogtag.





Garand...





Winchester Model 70 from 1953, 30-06...my favorite of all
time...





Colts with Model 12 Winchester in background, that one made in 1920...





Me with Ohio NG M-16, 2005 Camp Perry National Matches, M-16 match.  It was an FN as I recall, real rattletrap but shot pretty good...





Another at Camp Perry, me in the Garand Match with my trusty International Harvester, good enough for a Bronze.

Yes, I really am that old...


----------



## magnum62

Hunter Blair said:


> third pic is not mine (but i wish it was) but you asked for pics... ye shall receive


----------



## soopadoopa

A couple of my pretties. 32 H&R mag. Home rolled 100 gn XTP's.  Notice the red grip emblem on the blued one. That ain't factory.  I'll definitely have to take a good pic of my EBR's to put up, too.


----------



## TatnallCountyHunter

My first build:


----------



## Wade95

My Lord,,,,,,,ya'all's collection's make me look like a beginner!  I've never seen such nice weapons in one place!! Well, here goes nothing.

1) Remingon 870 Police. collapsible stock pistol grip.  Has helped alot since I'm short and have short arms.

2) Glock 21.  I AM DEADLY with this.  Love this gun!!

3) Rock River .223  Real fun gun

4) S&W .38 spcl.  conceal carry weapon

5) Winchester 30-30 (my baby!!!)

6) S&W 629 Special .44 mag w/scope.


----------



## WyldeDime

My newest three and three of my favorite.


----------



## Jason280

How about a nice Sharps...


----------



## Jason280

Or a couple Blackhawks...


----------



## Oldstick

Jason280 said:


> How about a nice Sharps...
> 
> Oh, nice....  and the Blackhawks too, just as nice..


----------



## Wade95

Jason280,,,,,sweeeeet!  Nice collection.


----------



## jp328

The beretta cx4 storm is the picture of the gun I sold on here last year. You arent the peoson that bought it??



Marlin_444 said:


> Wow, here are some of the guns in my life (Tried to put more but was limited to 30 )!!!
> 
> Beretta CX4 .45ACP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedersoli Kodiak .58 Caliber Double Gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedersoli Kodiak .50 Caliber Double Gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (top to bottom) H&R .58 Caliber Huntsman, CVA .50 Caliber Mountain Stalker, Ivestarms .54 Caliber Carbine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Browning BLR lights 81 Stainless .300 Win Mag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Browning BPS 12 Guage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traditions Buckhunter .50 Caliber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CVA Optima .50 Caliber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAA Bounty Hunter .44 Mag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glock 20 10mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howas - 1. 1500 Stainless .300 Win Mag, 2. 1500 Blue .300 Win Mag, 3.  1500 Blue 30.06
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlin 444p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlin 1895GS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlin 1895G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taurus 8 3/8 .44 Mag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mossberge "New Haven" 600 AT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mossberge ATR Stainless 30-06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puma Model 92 .454 Cassull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remington 673 .350 Mag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruger P90 .45 ACP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruger Single Six 22lr & 22Mag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruger Old Army 44/45 Caliber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruger Redhawk 4" Stainless .44 Mag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruger Super Redhawk 7.5" Barrel .44 Mag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruger Super Blackhawk 7.5" Barrel .44 Mag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruger Super Redhawk 7.5" Gray Stainless .454 Cassull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taurus M444 .44 Mag Stainless 2.5" Barrel


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr.

guns guns


----------



## jp328

OK I will add some.


----------



## wynnjammer

show & tell


----------



## USWeapons

Just wait till i get home!!!


----------



## dsm454

*Ruger 10/22  evolution stock  w/ atec scope*


----------



## Seajay

Henry AR-7 US Survival





Marlin 70PSS Papoose





Desert Eagle .50AE





Baby Desert Eagle .45





Bushmaster AR15





DPMS LR 308





Remington 308





Remington home built 700 308





Gun Porn


----------



## wwboater

Heres a couple. Any one know what the second one is? With out looking at the internet!


----------



## gunsmoke32

Some of my babies..still working on adding a few accessories to the AR and Mini though.


----------



## Ga Sportsman

Nice Smallwood......did you buy that xd from entity1 on here?


----------



## gunsmoke32

Yeah right. You're funny. Nah, that was compliments of the last Lawrenceville gunshow..


----------



## dwhee87

Beautiful guns here, fellas. I'm a beginner, so don't laugh
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG].
Savage 110 7mm Rem Mag
New Haven/Mossberg 600CT 20 ga
Marlin Model 60 .22
Two Hi Point Compact 9mm's
Phoenix Arms .25 ACP


----------



## pacecars




----------



## pacecars




----------



## Predator56

CUSTOM 308


----------



## antique41

*Oldie but Goodie*

Here's one I restored last year. It is a .56 caliber made by Leopold Becher around 1730 in Karlsbad, Saxony.  It was made for Duke and General Johann Georg Lobkowitz, Prince of Sachsen.  That may be more than you wanted to know.


----------



## gunsbillygun

thats very nice, who made it, year and all the good stuff like that.


----------



## Bubba_1122

antique41 said:


> Here's one I restored last year.



Is that your carry gun?     j/k

That's an amazing looking weapon. What is it and how old is it?


----------



## Tackleberry

I just finished taking a pic of my 1911 family.






left to right: 1918 Colt 1911, 1944 Remington Rand 1911A1, Colt MkIV/Series 70 Gov't Model, Colt Combat Commander Series 80, Colt Series 80 Officers ACP, Springfield Armory 1911A1 GI Mil-Spec, RIA Tactical .45, RIA Standard 1911A1, RIA Compact .45, Kimber Classic Gold Match, Kimber Custom Eclipse II, Kimber Pro Carry II Stainless, Kimber Pro Covert II, and Kimber Ultra Tactical II.


----------



## Tackleberry

Here are a few more pics of stuff I have.

Sabre Defence M4





'42 Remington M1903, '43 SA M1 Garand, '44 Inland M1 Carbine, '44 Remington Rand 1911A1





SA "Loaded" M1A and Polytech M14S





KAC SR-25 Mk11 Mod 0





M16A4 clone





These are but a small example of my collection.


----------



## kherov

*Wow*

You guys must have a lot of money. Here's a sample of mine.


----------



## david w.

Does anybody else have any porn?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

1947 Marlin 39A. Its a squirrels worst nightmare............


----------



## pacecars




----------



## ticeman

Man, am I a sucker for these type of threads!

Just a few of my faves...


The Brown Brothers...








Gunzilla....


----------



## Rob62

For those that like 'em big, and small 






For those that prefer a foreign flavor  (West German SIG P230)






And for those that like 'em all dressed up and accessorized. 






And lastly for those that prefer more "Mature" diversions.  A vintage 1946 Remington 510.






      (mmmm popcorn and Beer)


----------



## Dub




----------



## jo_dawg69

*my russian beauty*

tapco furniture, bsa red dot, tapco foregrip, tapco razr muzzle brake. gotta get some new mags though, them steel ones just wobble too much.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Here I come to poo on this thread with my ugly guns. These are my "go get 'em" guns that I hunt everything with. 

The lever is a 1989 Glenfield 30A (Marlin 336) in .30-30 with a Simmons 4x32 scope on it. I have shot hundreds and hundreds of rounds through it and had lots of blood spilled on it too. 

The shotgun is a Winchester 120 Ranger 20ga Youth (same as a 1300 with cheaper wood) and has a Winchoke barrel. I have the factory IC, MOD, FULL chokes, as well as an X Full turkey choke. I take it after everything from dove, squirrel, ducks, turkey, hogs (slugs), and I have a matching one with a fixed Mod barrel that pulls home defense duty.

Some laugh at a man having a youth gun but it fits me perfectly at 5'6" 175. The LOP and front hand placement are almost exactly the same between the Marlin and the Winchester so switching back and forth is a breeze. Anyway, these guns are workers and generally never leave my truck since I'm chasing something with one of them nearly every weekend!


----------



## YankeeRedneck

Gun porn? I fell dirty but tingle,very nice stuff fellas thanks for the excitement!!


----------



## tom ga hunter

*some of my favorites*

1. Remington 700KS 280
2. Remington 700KS  35 Whelen
3. Dakota 76 7 REm Mag
4. John Lewis .257 Reoberts
5. Remington M7MS
6. Remington M7FS


----------

